# Show us your nicest holsters



## Richard

I am a nut for good leather and I thought this would be a topic most could join in on. This is my Rosen between the belt and pants with sharkskin trim for my Glock 27. No, I didn't pay full price, I bought it on E-Bay. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry, I no longer have any Galco holsters - Just a Bianchi 7L for my P99 compact.


----------



## Richard

Shipwreck,

I have a the same holster for my Gock 19 and 23. It took me a long time to get it broken in, the strap was too short. I talked to Lou Alessi and he told me to dampen the strap to get it to stretch and then retreat the leather with Lexol. I did as Uncle Lou advised and it is a good holster. I picked mine up from a holster barrel in a gunshop for $30.

This is my 4" S&W M629-2 with a Kramer belt holster I bought from Dillon. The same holster works for my 4" Models 625 and 28-2.

Regards,

Richard :-D


----------



## Richard

These are two more kramer holsters I have. Both holsters are IWB "Duane Thomas" and "#2" and the caption tells what the pistols are. Regards, Richard :-D

Kramers with Bastard and Glock 19:


----------



## Hal8000

My Walther P99 carry and it's Alessi:


----------



## Shipwreck

Richard said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> I have a the same holster for my Glock 19 and 23. It took me a long time to get it broken in, the strap was too short. I talked to Lou Alessi and he told me to dampen the strap to get it to stretch and then retreat the leather with Lexol. I did as Uncle Lou advised and it is a good holster. I picked mine up from a holster barrel in a gunshop for $30.


Well, mine fits fine. I paid more than $30, though. I got it from Midway USA last Dec.


----------



## Richard

Shipwreck, it is like you always said about me; what is that? Even a blind squirel occasionally finds a nut!

Hal8000, I have a couple of Uncle Lou's CQC holsters and they are great.

I am amazed at how many quality leather makers there are.

Regards,

Richard :-D


----------



## Richard

This a holster for a 1911 that you do not see often, it is by Horseshoe leather in England. The first photo is the actual color, I do not know what happened with the color in photo #2.

Regards,

Richard :-D


----------



## Guest

My Galco holster for my Beretta Cougar 8000F...


----------



## Richard

These are Milt Sparks Mirage belt slides, they make a great range holster or CCW rig for shorter barreled handguns. Why shorter barrels? The barrel on a 1911 etc. tends to show below the covering garment. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## RONNIE J

*ON THE WAY FROM 5 SHOT*

To match my bobtailed CDP.









Ron


----------



## Richard

RONNIE J, very nice. I as guessing it is one of Jerry Lee's Haugen holsters, am I wrong? Regards, Richard :-D

The holster on the left is a Haugen and the one on the right a Rosen:


----------



## RONNIE J

*No*

it is a by John Ralston of 5 SHOT LEATHER. He is super to work with, I supplied the DIAMONDBACK SKIN and he used it for the trim.

http://www.5shotleather.com/

check his site out.

Ron


----------



## Richard

RONNIE J, bad guess on my part, it looks first class all the way! Regards, Richard :-D

Sig P239 with Alessi belt slide:


----------



## Richard

This is my Glock Model 30 in a Rosen & Glock Model 23 in a De Santis. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## RONNIE J

*RAPTOR SNAKE SKIN*

KIMBER RAPTOR II / DIAMONDBACK GRIPS AND SHARK HOLSTER BY THE BELTMAN.










RON


----------



## Richard

*Re: RAPTOR SNAKE SKIN*



RONNIE J said:


> KIMBER RAPTOR II / DIAMONDBACK GRIPS AND SHARK HOLSTER BY THE BELTMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RON


I do not know if I like the 1911 or holster better. How does the Raptor shoot and how is the holster for carry? Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Ala Dan

No pic's, but I've got some nice leather from:

*Kirkpatrick Leather* of Laredo, Texas.

Quality products, at affordable prices, and damn nice persons
too do business with~! :-D


----------



## RONNIE J

*Re: RAPTOR SNAKE SKIN*

[/quote]

I do not know if I like the 1911 or holster better. How does the RAPTOR shoot and how is the holster for carry? Regards, Richard :-D[/quote]

Richard,
The RAPTOR is one of the best shooting 45's I have ever held --you point it will hit--point of aim is just unbelievable for an out of the box gun.
The holster carries well and conceals a 5 inch very well, I like the FBI cant because I am in a wheelchair and it feels better when seated and this one is a no cant carry but the way Jim made it , the carry still works for me and is one of my most prized, as he no longer make holsters due to the increase in the belt production.

Best
Ron


----------



## jwkimber45

Ala Dan said:


> No pic's, but I've got some nice leather from:
> 
> *Kirkpatrick Leather* of Laredo, Texas.
> 
> Quality products, at affordable prices, and damn nice persons
> too do business with~! :-D


I just got a TSS from Kirkpatrick in the mail today. I'm gonna test it against my Alessi CQC/s and see which one I like better.......


----------



## Richard

jwkimber45, the TSS looks like an Askins Avenger. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## jwkimber45

Richard said:


> jwkimber45, the TSS looks like an Askins Avenger. Regards, Richard :-D


Yes it does very much!!! :shock:


----------



## viper31373

uncle mikes pro 3




























danny


----------



## Richard

This is my Argentine Sistema Colt 1927 in a Vern Humphrey Holster made by Ken L. Null. This and Ken's UNS are great holster for carrying large handguns inside the waistband. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## jwkimber45

Alessi CQC & USPc










Sparks VM-II Kimber Compact


----------



## Richard

This is a Ken L. Null Gibralter Speed Rocker for 4" S&W K Frames. If you hanve to carry on the belt this is a great way to do it. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Richard

This is my 4" Nickel S&W M29-2 in a Kramer belt holster that I bought from Dillon. Yes, those are Herrett jordan Trooper grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Maximo

*My carry rigs*

[/img]
















[/img]


----------



## Richard

Maximo, who made the rigs and what are the handguns? Lastly, I appreciate your post to my string. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Alessi CQC & USPc


Does that go inside of your waist band and clip to the belt, or does it go on the outside of the waist? That is nice.


----------



## Maximo

Richard said:


> Maximo, who made the rigs and what are the handguns? Lastly, I appreciate your post to my string. Regards, Richard :-D


Well the first two are Maximo specials. I made those. the last is a Don Hume.
The first gun is my new Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm, the second, with the snake skin holster is a polymer Baby Eagle semi-compact in 9mm and the third is a Smith & Wesson Sigma 9VE. I would like to show you the one I made for my Taurus pt-111 but I don't have a picture of it right now. My brother is a LEO and his backup gun was put on the injured reserve list about two months back so I loaned him my Taurus. I will get it back next weekend when I visit him I will post a pic then.


----------



## A_J

Nice work, Maximo - Do you make holsters as a hobby, or for $?


----------



## Method

Shipwreck said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alessi CQC & USPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that go inside of your waist band and clip to the belt, or does it go on the outside of the waist? That is nice.
Click to expand...

Yea, thats a nice rig. Did you pick that up offline or at a store?

TELL US!!! :-D


----------



## Maximo

A_J said:


> Nice work, Maximo - Do you make holsters as a hobby, or for $?


A little of both. I usually make 2 or 3 holsters when I get a new gun, keep one and sell the rest on ebay. For my carry guns I order custom holsters from High Noon, but the wait can be agonizing and I have a very short attention span.


----------



## jwkimber45

Shipwreck - Its OWB pretty much just like a regular pancake holster. Its very stable and quick on/off.

Method - You can get them Here:

http://www.lightningarms.com/products.htm


----------



## jimg11

:lol: I really carrying my model 36 3" in this neat Pancake Holster by Roy Baker (the original pancake maker).










I don't know if he is still in business but he did make some really good holsters which a lot of the other companies jumped on. :?









:-D 
My real love is vintage leather for my older revolvers. this carved Colarado Saddelry is just an example


----------



## AirForceShooter

S&W 637-2
Tagua Paddle Holster










AFS


----------

